# Litespeed search is OVER!



## Looncey Legstrong (May 23, 2004)

I just got a Firenze on ebay in my size for a mere $1399. I'm very happy.

It comes with a triple chain ring crank. I only want a double. It's not a weight issue, I just find that granny gear extremely annoying. 

If I want to change it to a double crank will I have to change both derailers, also?

Can an beginner hack bike mechanic like myself handle switching these components or will I have to take it to my LBS?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Looncey Legstrong said:


> I just got a Firenze on ebay in my size for a mere $1399. I'm very happy.
> 
> It comes with a triple chain ring crank. I only want a double. It's not a weight issue, I just find that granny gear extremely annoying.
> 
> ...


You have to change the crankset, BB and FD. You can also change the RD if the long cage also "annoys" you. You should be able to do the swap. You will need some tools. (Hex wrenches, Shimano BB tool) Follow the instructions at Park Tool.

TF


----------

